# Odroid with scfb for X



## ronaldlees (Dec 2, 2015)

Having had good success with the scfb (actually wsfb) driver on NetBSD, I thought it'd be great to do the same thing on FreeBSD (actually NAS4free is on the test device) - using the latest FreeBSD src for the kernel build.

Anyway, `dmesg` shows the framebuffer as:


```
fb0: Meson8B Framebuffer on ofwbus0
fbd0: on fb0
VT: initialize with new VT driver "fb".
```

The two extra lines that should follow (but don't) are:


```
fb0: 1280x720 (***@0,0) 16 bpp
fb0: fbswap: 0,pitch 4320,base 0x1c288000, screen-size 3939840
```

I get only the first three lines.  Then, when I configure Xorg to use the framebuffer driver scfb, it does OK until it puts out:


```
scfb(0): Using: depth (0) , width (1280), height (720)
scfb (0): specified depth (16) or bpp (16) does not match framebuffer depth (0)
```

I think this driver combination works OK with the Rpi, and a similar driver works great on the Odroid-C1 using NetBSD.   What might I do to investigate further?


----------

